# Reg question



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I just had my regs serviced and when I got home I noticed that my second reg is incredibly hard to breathe. Is that normal or could there be something wrong?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Primary reg breathes great, though.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Doesn't seem right. Both should breath easily. Different regs will be slightly different, but none should be hard to breath through at surface with full tanks of air. Ideally, you don't even want to notice the valve opening and closing while breathing.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Most are adjustable inside the guts. Someone probably tightened it down too much. There is a sweet spot for good air flow and not allowing it to free flow easily as well. Take it back in and have whoever adjust it.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Telum Pisces said:


> Most are adjustable inside the guts. Someone probably tightened it down too much. There is a sweet spot for good air flow and not allowing it to free flow easily as well. Take it back in and have whoever adjust it.


Agreed. The adjustment can be quite sensitive on some regs, so it is easy to adjust it too far one way or the other.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

ok, I will take it back. I was just checking before I drove over that way, Thanks


----------



## mrwhatts (Jun 15, 2013)

I keep my octopus harder to breathe so it doesn't free-flow. If I have to give air to a buddy, I'll use my octo and expect it to breathe that way. I'll use the octo every once in a while to make sure it works right. Annual reg service is some of the best money ever spent.


----------

